# Comment appelle-t-on un fan de Mac?



## Mediterranneo (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne retrouve plus le terme utilisé pour les fans du Mac?

Qui pourrait m'aiguiller en retrouvant l'expression exacte, s'il vous plaît?

Bonne journées à tous!


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2009)

un branleur élitiste ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2009)

Les vieux gouroux du X ?


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Avril 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> un branleur élitiste ?



Sans aucun doute


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Un accro de la pomme.


----------



## Mediterranneo (2 Avril 2009)

Macfidios... Applefidios...

ça me revient pas :-/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Le message avait été effacer gros bugs .


----------



## Mediterranneo (2 Avril 2009)

Appleficidos

Macafidios...

ça me revient pas :-/


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Avril 2009)

Macophile.


----------



## Mediterranneo (2 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Macophile.



Merci Flibust007,

J'y étais loin dis-donc :rateau:

Bon ap'


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2009)

Mediterranneo a dit:


> ...Je ne retrouve plus le terme utilisé pour les fans du Mac?...!


 
des ventilateurs tout simplement!


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




Flibust007 a dit:


> Macophile.


 mais non! ça c'est le compagnon d'Office made in Microsoft :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2009)

Moi j'aurais dit une _p*tain d'vermine de geek à fort penchant communautariste._ Et si vous trouvez ça trop long, c'est la faute à Jipé.

Mais pour une fois, c'est pas les _Piliers du Bar_.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un.


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2009)

Un PAIDAI ??


----------



## boddy (2 Avril 2009)

Un Golden Boy


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

C'était pas plutot macaddik?


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Avril 2009)

MacAddict alors, je pense.

Mac + raccourci de addiction.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> MacAddict alors, je pense.
> 
> Mac + raccourci de addiction.


Ah ben dis donc, heureusement que t'es là pour me corriger et m'expliquer...


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2009)

c'est quoi une addiction ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> c'est quoi une addiction ?


Hé bien 2+2 par exemple.


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2009)

Ah j'ai pigé.

Alors un macaddikt, c'est celui qui addictionne les Mac. 1 Mac+1 mac, par exemple.

Mais alors, si on a un mac et un iphone et par exemple un borne airport, on est macaddict quand même. Parce qu'il me semble bien avoir déjà eu des couilles avec des choux et des carottes, avant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé bien 2+2 par exemple.


Roooooooooh pinèèèèèèèèze comment qu'elle est drôle celle-là! :love:



   :rateau:




EDITH : vi c'est ça mon jugnin.


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2009)

On pourrait reprendre le sujet SVP, ca m'interesse ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Un qui aime les macs, je ne sais pas.

Mais un qui a eu des problèmes avec son mac, c'est peut-être un mac-ouille (de mac, l'ordinateur et ouille, comme "ouille ouille ouille, je me suis fais mal" - ceci était une précision pour bobby qu'entrave vraiment que d'alle, quel boulet ce blork !)

A noter que le mac-ouille est assez indiférent à ses semblables puisqu'on peut en toucher un sans faire bouger l'autre.
(si vous voyez qu'est-ce que j'veux dire...)


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2009)

Mediterranneo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je ne retrouve plus le terme utilisé pour les fans du Mac?
> 
> ...


Tiens !...
Tu cherches pas une bonne poire, cette fois ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

Macaddikt "touchez vous l'oreille droite"


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2009)

"Fan"&#8230; j'ai toujours détesté ce mot autant que ceux qui le sont&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2009)

Et ça s'écrie "faon", bande tanches. 

ça s'écrie "ta gueule !" parcontre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Fan"&#8230; j'ai toujours détesté ce mot autant que ceux qui le sont&#8230;


 
Sans des neuneus pour beugler comme des veaux le nom de leur idole, il n'y aurait jamais eu les minauderies de Séverine Ferrer à la télé.





Sinon, quelqu'un sait pour les fans de chronométrage ?
Chronaddict ?
(de Chron : abréviation de chronomètre et addict de addiction - toujours pour bobby_j'ai_deux_neurones)


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2009)

En parlant de ça, on essaye de s'appercevoir ce soir ?

J'aurais un blouson en jean sans manches par dessus le cuir, couvert de stickers metallica


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En parlant de ça, on essaye de s'appercevoir ce soir ?
> 
> J'aurais un blouson en jean sans manches par dessus le cuir, couvert de stickers metallica


 
Pantalon treilli camouflage, sweat noir à capuche et coiffure vraiment portnawak.
Tu me reconnaîtra facilement : 
* je serais debout en haut des marches vers 18h46min et 07 secondes environ, 
* j'aurais le dernier n° de "Nous deux" qui dépasse de la poche, 
* j'aurais une rose dans les cheveux et un chronomètre à la main
* et surtout, j'aurais l'air très con du type qui attend sans être sûr de pas attendre pour rien, surtout qu'il est pas physionomiste pour deux sous et ne sais pas trop à quoi tu ressembles et puis y aura sûrement plein de monde habillés pareil au même endroit à la même heure, va retrouver un type que t'as jamais vu là d'dans !

En prime un jeu : j'ai glissé deux faux indices dans cette description, sauras-tu retrouver lesquels en un temps chronométré ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah j'ai pigé.
> ....


 
Tiens, tu deviens dislexique?
J'imagine qu'il faut lire:

Rahhaaahaaa j'ai Jipé!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Il me semble bien avoir déjà eu des couilles avec des choux et des carottes, avant.


 Ca c'est la recette des rognons blancs façon grand-mère


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pantalon treilli camouflage, sweat noir à capuche et coiffure vraiment portnawak.
> Tu me reconnaîtra facilement :
> * je serais debout en haut des marches vers 18h46min et 07 secondes environ,
> * j'aurais le dernier n° de "Nous deux" qui dépasse de la poche,
> ...



Mais non, mon Ponk, tu n'as jamais l'air con, C'est juste le fait que tu sois en haut des marches, qui plus est, debout. Essaie seulement d'être assis, légèrement de profil (ton plus avantageux), avec l'air de quelqu'un qui attend en méditant sur les fins dernières des choses avant la fermeture du monde intelligible.  Et fixe bien la rose dans tes cheveux avec de la superglue (on ne sait jamais ce que peuvent être les caprices des vents)

Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> avec l'air de quelqu'un qui attend en méditant sur les fins dernières des choses avant la fermeture du monde intelligible.



Je vais surtout attendre avant la fermeture des portes du POPB - parce que j'ai envie de le voir ce concert, et si possible plutôt à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pantalon treilli camouflage, sweat noir à capuche et coiffure vraiment portnawak.



Autrement appelée "coupe de sguègue"...


----------



## Grug (2 Avril 2009)

un con&#8230; somateur


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Avril 2009)

Ou un

Mac
o'
Phile.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Un Ma(c)boule


----------



## Baracca (2 Avril 2009)

Pour les Mac, un Maquereau
et
Pour Windows, un Pigeon


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2009)

Mac afficia/o/nados


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Avril 2009)

*Comment appelle-t-on un fan de Mac?*

C'est comme _Comment appelle-t-on une prostituée qui ne suce pas ?_ 

On ne l'appelle pas... :rateau:


==>[:sleep:]


----------



## joesback (3 Avril 2009)

un mac-geek?


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2009)

Un peu comme les insectes :
un Maccarien ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

un maccroc?



MOUUUUUUAH AH AH AH AH AH!!!

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Au féminin : une mac elle ailée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2009)

Un morpion qui se prend pour un tourteau...


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2009)

Un "qu'à le temps de raconter des conneries au Bar pendant que ses potes déplantent leurs PC"


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Avril 2009)

perso j'aime bcp le terme Mac user  :love: c'est plus "friendly"


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un morpion qui se prend pour un tourteau...



A non ca c'est les MAC AUX MOULES AGE !


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens !...
> Tu cherches pas une bonne poire, cette fois ?!...



 







Modern__Thing a dit:


> perso j'aime bcp le terme Mac user  :love: c'est plus "friendly"


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> A non ca c'est les MAC AUX MOULES AGE !


T'as connu ça ?


----------



## ari51 (3 Avril 2009)

UN macro ? ok je sort ->


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

pas un seul qui soit moins con que les autres... Vous êtes effectivement des fans de Mac. :sleep:


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

Ou un... Mac do XD


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> pas un seul qui soit moins con que les autres... Vous êtes effectivement des fans de Mac. :sleep:



FANculo dirait un PCiste italien...:rose:


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as connu ça ?



A ouais purée je savais pas qu'il y avait eu une serie StarWars Makomoulage !!! houw !!!
(Hey Backy un jouet que j'ai pas eu, tu te rends compte?) 

J'avais tout le temps des Makomoulages de trucs idiots à la Wald Dysney, Ha si j'ai eu le Goldorak quand même 

Sinon...heu...Un Machintosheux !!! LoL


----------



## Baracca (7 Avril 2009)

... en passant, ... un _TaMacotchi 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2009)

Un(e) Macki(e)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2009)

Ah non, c'est les fans de vomi devant Beaubourg


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un(e) Macki(e)



Je viens de lire le post d'un nouveau membre qui se définit comme étant un mackeur


----------



## iShin (15 Avril 2009)

Histoire de relever le niveau -> un MaQueue


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Avril 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Histoire de relever le niveau -> un MaQueue



T'étais pas obligé, tu sais...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2009)

au point où nous en sommes cela dit, un peu plus ou un peu moins...  c'est pas ça qui va vraiment faire la différence  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

On l'appelle avec un porte-voix, car il est perdu dans la foule.


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

Un MaChiniste


----------



## Baracca (17 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> au point où nous en sommes cela dit, un peu plus ou un peu moins...  c'est pas ça qui va vraiment faire la différence  :love:



Donc j'peux faire celle-ci alors:

un Macouille  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> au point où nous en sommes cela dit, un peu plus ou un peu moins...  c'est pas ça qui va vraiment faire la différence  :love:


C'est une erreur Angie-chérie&#8230;

Le bar est assez pourri comme ça. Il n'est jamais la peine d'en rajouter.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Avril 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Donc j'peux faire celle-ci alors:
> 
> un Macouille  :love:



Oui, oui, Ponk l'avait déjà faite...



PonkHead a dit:


> Un qui aime les macs, je ne sais pas.
> 
> Mais un qui a eu des problèmes avec son mac, c'est peut-être un mac-ouille (de mac, l'ordinateur et ouille, comme "ouille ouille ouille, je me suis fais mal" - ceci était une précision pour bobby qu'entrave vraiment que d'alle, quel boulet ce blork !)
> 
> ...


----------



## Baracca (17 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, oui, Ponk l'avait déjà faite...



Pas vu (dans ce fil) , ou alors mal vu


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Avril 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Pas vu (dans ce fil) , ou alors mal vu



Page 2... Ou alors clic sur le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans mon message précèdent...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2009)

Tu sais qu'tié bonne toi...


----------



## Baracca (17 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Page 2... Ou alors clic sur le
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme, mal vu de ma part 


PSetite annonce:
Si quelqu'un a chien d'aveugle de passe, je suis preneur, urgent


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Me suis toujours demandé à qui pouvait bien servir cet excellent outil qu'est VoiceOver&#8230;
Bin j'ai trouvé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu sais qu'tié bonne toi...



Oui... Mais il suce pas...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Mais il suce pas...



Petit petit petit... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2009)

Réponse : on ne l'appelle pas, sinon il vient au bar et trop souvent n'a pas grand chose à dire. Mais le dit.


----------

